# Recorriendo Selva Alegre



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

la hiciste Jeremy es el mejor Thread que he visto de AQP, se resalta la gran belleza y originalidad arequipeña, felicitaciones.

*Ya no se puede usar la aplicacion "quote" para las fotos ???


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Selva Alegre se ve un poco viejo pero tiene casas grandes con sus rejas y buen terreno,no son las tipicas casas que estan pegadas una a otra.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jose Perez said:


> Selva Alegre se ve un poco viejo pero tiene casas grandes con sus rejas y buen terreno,*no son las tipicas casas que estan pegadas una a otra.*


eso es lo que más me gusta


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué preciosidad es Selva Alegre, destancando el detalle de las residencias amplias y que no están construídas pegadas unas con otras, como ha llegado a ser tan generalizado en la actualidad en el paisaje urbano peruano.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> la hiciste Jeremy es el mejor Thread que he visto de AQP, se resalta la gran belleza y originalidad arequipeña, felicitaciones.
> 
> *Ya no se puede usar la aplicacion "quote" para las fotos ???


Es muy bonito pero no lo veo tan original, si fueran de sillar las construcciones allí sí.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Bonito el Distrito Arequipeño, pero... porque se llama Selva Alegre?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es un distrito precioso!!! El clima de esta bella ciudad hacen que este tipo de construcciones sean muy propias del lugar. Bueno es incomparable...

Sin lugar a dudas, la segunda ciudad del Perù.


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Creo que cada lugar tiene su estilo y no esta bien eso de comparar con otros. Simplemente son distintos. Cada quien bello en su estilo. Para mi sin dudar Trujillo es mucho mejor en todo aspecto. Somos la primera ciudad, luego vienen las demas, al menos esa opinión es compartida por la mayoría "sin lugar a dudas".


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

from trujillo, se usa el pm cuando algo no nos agrada. Como moderadora de este foro, te puedo indicar que no debes recurrir a esos comentarios, lee las normas del foro porque son claras "sin lugar a dudas".


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

yo tambien estoy de acuerdo,he estado en ambas ciudades y Arequipa es decho la segunda ciudad.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

nadie contesta mi pregunta aun... pero "sin lugar a dudas" alguien lo hara...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

CATEQUIL said:


> nadie contesta mi pregunta aun... pero "sin lugar a dudas" alguien lo hara...


"Sin lugar a dudas" un Arequipeño lo harà encantado!!!!!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

CATEQUIL said:


> nadie contesta mi pregunta aun... pero "sin lugar a dudas" alguien lo hara...


Estuve buscando info para saber el porque se debe ese nombre para el distrito y no encontre nada asi que no se me ocurrió mejor idea que preguntarle a mi abuelo y según sus conocimientos me contó que el nombre se debe a que antes ese lugar era muy poblado por árboles, osea un bosque, y que antes los niños que vivían a los arededores iban a jugar casi todas las tardes en donde lo que ahora es el gran parque del distrito por eso es que se le adjetiva "alegre".


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^ jejeje que curiso, gracias por el dato


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

de veras que si... buen dato, y que mejor fuente que nuestros abuelos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve bonito el distrito. Arequipa esta teniendo mas presencia ah. Saludos.


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

esas fotos estan mostrazas pero un dato selva alegre no es distrito es una urbanizacion , q pertenece al cercado una de las mas residenciales de aca 
, hay un distrito q se llama alto selva alegre q esta detras de la urb


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Esta muy bonita esta zona. Se ve muy bien planeado. En mi país hay zonas como estas que ni cuentan con banquetas.  

¡Saludos!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El mejor barrio residencial fuera de Lima...*

No se trata de desmerecer a otras ciudades,pero las casonas que se aprecian en Selva Alegre,no se ven así nomás en otras ciudades del Perú (fuera de Lima,obviamente)... Son casonas que no tienen nada que envidiar a las de San Isidro (sobretodo las de la zona de la Avenida Orrantia). 
Yo conocí Selva Alegre y eso me impactó....se sentìa como si estuviera en pleno San Isidro.. y si bien hay lindos barrios en otras ciudades peruanas,no tienen "el señorío" de Selva Alegre... 



Vane de Rosas said:


> Es un distrito precioso!!! El clima de esta bella ciudad hacen que este tipo de construcciones sean muy propias del lugar. Bueno es incomparable...
> 
> Sin lugar a dudas, la segunda ciudad del Perù.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Wuau :shocked: :eek2: me gusto mucho


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que paja! Muy bonito barrio.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Up!!! hay foristas nuevos q no vieron este lindo thread =)


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

Ese barrio se ve muy distinguido y arbolado, es como el jesús maría de arequipa, no?.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> Up!!! hay foristas nuevos q no vieron este lindo thread =)


:hug:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

D_flandes said:


> Ese barrio se ve muy distinguido y arbolado, es como el jesús maría de arequipa, no?.
> 
> Felicitaciones.


Se parece a una parte de Jesús María, por las casonas antiguas y los árboles.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> :hug:


..:colgate: ya ya ahora sube mas fotos pues xD sino t bajo el thread hasta la 3ra página ..:tongue3:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que bella es arequipa... el barrio está precioso, saludos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> ..:colgate: ya ya ahora sube mas fotos pues xD sino t bajo el thread hasta la 3ra página ..:tongue3:


Más fotos de Selva Alegre?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Aja si pudieras para mas adelante poner fotos,  me quede con las ganas de ver mas de esta zona.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ajá, solo porque tu me lo pides.:colgate:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

J3R3MY said:


> Ajá, solo porque tu me lo pides.:colgate:


Si, oye, es hora de aportar un poco más como el resto de foristas.


----------

